

Is online dating a threat to monogamy?  - lkrubner
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/01/a-million-first-dates/309195/

======
ahi
Maybe the problem is monogamy. It's a little silly, if romantic, to expect one
person to satisfy every need and desire.

~~~
phaet0n
Perhaps it's a little silly to expect your every need and desire worthy of
fulfillment.

~~~
ahi
Why? Certainly there isn't time in the day for every need and desire, but
cultural norms aren't a particularly good reason for repression.

~~~
phaet0n
Well, I'm not speaking to cultural norms or "repression". I should have been
clearer. If you, the abstract you, wants monogamy, you ought to seek it out
and negotiate the situations that arise. Monogamy itself is a perfectly valid
"need and desire" of certain people. There is nothing inherently problematic
about it in and of itself.

